# hemolymph claw infection :(



## agent A (Sep 21, 2012)

so on wednesday someone sent me a male creo

he died today

but look at the hemolymph leakin from his claws last night

he's been bloated and sluggish since i got him

anyone else notice this?


----------



## agent A (Dec 29, 2012)

bump? i still wanna know why hemolymph came out of his claw joints


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2012)

What do you mean why? It clearly got hurt some how? Possibly during shipping? They don't just randomly start bleeding out there joints.


----------



## agent A (Dec 29, 2012)

ismart said:


> What do you mean why? It clearly got hurt some how? Possibly during shipping? They don't just randomly start bleeding out there joints.


I thought so! Is it possible the wounds were self inflicted? Ive seen creos chew into perfectly healthy legs with for no rhyme or reason before


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hemolymph seems to be the word of the week 'round these parts.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Dec 30, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Hemolymph seems to be the word of the week 'round these parts.


Too true eh?! Well... can't discourage the use of proper terminology can we  ?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd say he was definitely injured in the shipping.


----------



## agent A (Dec 30, 2012)

WolfPuppy said:


> I'd say he was definitely injured in the shipping.


He seemed fine when i opened the box, if the female didnt lay her ooth the day he arrived i wouldve mated the 2


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, it usually happens when they're bumped around. My female shield had some *HEMOLYMPH* (gasp, I said the H word) when she was molting, her joints probably got separated a tiny bit.


----------

